# Keisha's breed identification



## Firestorm (Feb 21, 2010)

Hello there... So, it's been a while since I've posted here.. If you remember me, you would know that I was the one who couldn't tell what Keisha was, and some of you agreed her behavior was strange. 

Well, any hoo, I did get the DNA test done, through my Veterinarian, and the results are: 

50% Undetermined breed... Meaning, they don't know...

25% German Shepherd. 

25% Papillon... (I know what you're thinking: REALLY? I thought so too.. )

12.5% Labrador Retriever.. 

So whoever guessed Lab the last time was right. It's a small percentage, but she's mostly the other breed they can't tell. Someone on another forum suggested I get her DNA tested by those who test for wild candid, though it's possible she has ancestors that were mixed breeds as well. 

So, I guess I won't know either way until I can afford _that_ type of test. But at least I have an inkling of an idea.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

Those numbers don't add up 

Can you post some new pictures?


----------



## Firestorm (Feb 21, 2010)

You're right... They don't add up.. Maybe I'm misunderstanding the percentages...???

I haven't had any recent photos in awhile, but here are some old ones and some from a couple months ago.. 

Old pics




























Recent Ones

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v339/Firestorm0179/Keishasitting.jpg (Image was too large to post directly.)















As soon as my batteries charge for my camera, I'll get some brand new photos.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

She is pretty. I think that she is German Shepherd/Husky, maybe with a little lab?


----------



## Firestorm (Feb 21, 2010)

Hm, someone else said that too, but I, like Nekomi can't see any husky features. I've had German Shepherd/Husky mixes before. I've even had Lab mixes. I am not sure what to think about the breed identification from the Vet, since they took a DNA/Genetic test of her blood.. The breeds they say really don't add up to her behavior, nor does it explain why she comes in heat once a year and gets grumpy around winter time. Unless Papillon's come in heat once a year? I know without a doubt Huskies and German Shepherds come in heat twice a year. We've owned a few of them in the family. 

I may check into another test recommended to me by someone on another forum. I have to admit, after posting this thread, and seeing how the numbers didn't add up, I did some research on the company my Vet went through. It was the only he could find, but I am wondering if they're not just for "entertainment." Particularly since there have been some complaints and a lot of people's dogs are 50% 25%, and 12.5%. It really makes no sense.


Hrm.. Quick question... Is it possible to keep her from rolling around in everything? She's been rolling around quite a lot, no matter where she is, and sometimes, she rolls right on top of crap before I even get a chance to clean it up off the ground. In fact, earlier when I tried to get some pics, she was rolling about on my floor, and my other dog, a Lab mix, Shadow Jr decided it was okay to playfully bite her neck.. And she still kept rolling about while he had a hold of her neck. ;

I'll have some new pics later. And some of Shadow Jr too.


----------

